# Too late to tie down?



## mojomon (Oct 8, 2006)

2 plants in NFT and only 1 week into flower (12/12).

Vegged for 6 weeks and they just grew at an incredible rate, faster than expected.

I have run out of clearance to raise the light, and I'd rather not top them at this point if I can help it.

Never tried tying plants before, just wondering if anyone could offer some advice--
Thanks!
MoJo


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 9, 2006)

Tie the tops down as low as you can without bending the stem.  I tie down every branch that sticks up.  Hopefully you will have enuf horizontal space.  This will make the plant bush out really nice.  Keep tying the fresh growth down till the stems stiffen up and dont like to bend any more.  Try to do most your tying during the first 3 or 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## krsone (Oct 19, 2006)

psst..dont forget to clone


----------

